# Easiest rattle ever???



## Stinkyyy (Mar 27, 2016)

Straight up copy pasted from my journal but can anyone explain this weird shit???

Ok so lets talk about this cold turkey ting.
After using an average of £100 a day (£200 at my worst in brighton) in snowballs im now almost 3 days into a straighr up rattle. The original plan was for Kayo to mail me out some suboxone which he did fucking bless old friends, but they never made it here cuz of the easter weekend meaning i just had to jump into it... And let me fuckin say this shit - if i can do this with my foot all mangled and not a single OTC medication so can you if youre in the same shit as me. 

Day one, fuckin nerve wracking but im tellin ya if you take yaself outta that junkie situation, in a totally clean n clear environment listen to some sweet music seriously yeah its tempting to smash out the depressing shit but listen to some dumb happy stuff and DISTRACT URSELF! Thats what im doin now, distractin myself. The first day is killah because ur just waitin n waitin for that rattle to start like am i even in it yet? I shot up so much i didnt even know how long it really took but all it was was freakin COLD COLD COLD. Take some paracetamol or some shit to regulate ur body temp. So yeah i shivered through day one.

Day two, i didnt sleep much at all the night before. I didnt feel like i slept at all until id fully woken up and realised id been having super fuckin tripped out dreams, about using, about my mum shoutin through the door, about then handbag full of fucking needles i still need to clean out. Shitty night but its OVER!!! day two wasnt too bad until the evening when the stomach cramps kicked in, but its cool, i just curled in a ball thinkin 'it will end it will end' and IT FUCKING DOES, OBVIOUSLY. Then i puked up like twice, three timez idk but i figured to let myself purge cuz it just relieved ll the pain and tension from my stomach, then.... Another sleepless night, up at 6am or something...

Day three, today, mate i feel GOOD! is this normal??????? Like wtf trust me i know how it is to be dopesick but how am i three days in and feeling ok???? Feelin sleep deprived n shit but it could be worse right?? The thing thats killing me is not being physically able to leave the house now cuz of my foot like if i could walk id be outta here.

This is too easy, wtf guys is it really possible for some people to just jump in and out of a habit like this??? Like ok the second i sit still in silence or put my tablet down i feel achy n shit but... Whatever???

Peace out!


----------



## Mankini (Mar 27, 2016)

thats so horrible. are you okay? isnt there any methadone clinics you could hit? or maybe go to emergency room and ask for something to take the edge off?


----------



## Tude (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey there - I'm going to move your thread from General Banter into our Staying Healthy subforum. But I also wanted to say that what you are doing to become healthy and kicking the habit is soooo awesome and I'm glad you are doing it. A drug clinic would be a good thing to do as well. I admin on a traveler facebook group and there are many there trying (and successfully) going clean. Go for it woman - you can do it!! My bf is like 5 yrs AA (alcohol) but now sponsors several people, including one really lovely kid who is an opiate addict - and he too is cleaning up between AA and other treatment plans. ::cat::


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 28, 2016)

is it not just because the gear in England is so fucking shite these dayz ? even the former hotspots like Bristol / Brighton / Nottingham etc seem to be lacking in the quality department.....being an old cunt I can remember what skag used to be like 20 years ago : nowadays it's just some fake concoction......


----------



## Stinkyyy (Mar 28, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> is it not just became the gear in England is so fucking shite these dayz ? even the former hotspots like Bristol / Brighton / Nottingham etc seem to be lacking in the quality department.....being an old cunt I can remember what skag used to be like 20 years ago : nowadays it's just some fake concoction......


Haha yup just been in bristol, although I was getting some nice stuff from the old boys, hard to pick up from em nowadays. Where r u based?


----------



## Stinkyyy (Mar 28, 2016)

Although I will say Brighton gear is fucked up man, doesn't get you high but gets you rattling like FUCK after 6 hours or so, having a habit there was torture, constant maintenance mam


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 30, 2016)

currently parked up in Devon so its either Plymouth or Exeter for scorin' - quality generally dire but i got a couple of good connections who pay over the odds for better tackle.... i heard about that 'instant rattle' shit - mate was picking up in Bath after a long time clean said it only took a couple of days before he started feeling rotten in the mornings... i'm trying to edit the shit out of my life - Groundhog Day gets tedious as you well know.....


----------



## Stinkyyy (Mar 30, 2016)

Well!!! I think I did it! Day 6, left the house finally, went n busked, for drunk n resisted the urge to score with £80 in my pocket!!! Just gotta keep it up and channel this dollah into passports for me n doggies FUCK GROUNDHOG DAY!


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 30, 2016)

good work Stinkum - you showing how easy it can actually be - people kid themselves there's a mountain to climb when frequently its just a few days of mild discomfort... I normally take the cowards route and taper off over a few weeks with subbies or juice..... its the fuckin insomnia that gets me although Spring is in the air makes it easier I think.... where you goin when you get yer passport sorted ? Freekuency is on again this year , lot of people getting ready for that one - im well jell but I wont be getting that ferry anytime soon - fucking kid in school really puts the brakes on the travellin` life !


----------



## Odin (Apr 2, 2016)

Congrats and best wishes on your recovery. 
Good luck and all.


----------

